# Five Ten Kestrel?



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

Nothing shows up on the Five Ten website, but I found them for sale on 26bikes.com (though I've never heard of them before). Anyone know if these shoes are prime time, is this site for real?

2012 Kestrel
2012 Kestrel Raptor (with ratchet)


----------



## kyle_vk (Jul 25, 2011)

bump because i'm interested as well...


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmm....maybe at Sea Otter?


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

Update:

I emailed product marketing at Five Ten and they were kind enough to promptly respond. It would appear that Kestrel production has been pushed to the Spring of 2013. 

Looks like Specialized Rime or maybe the Five Ten Hellcats. Anyone have other suggestions for Trail/Enduro oriented SPD that's a nice compromise between stiff for pedaling and flat sticky bottom for pedal control and better hiking?


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I want this shoe in NON-spd form. Basically a lighter, more breathable Impact low.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Aug 6, 2010)

check out the five ten maltese falcon. The maltese falcon has a nylon shank while the kestrel is carbon fibre.


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

Check out the 5Ten Raven. It is the same platform as the Hellcat, but a nylon instead of steel shank, and it has a full lace cover. Maltese Falcon and Kestral were built for the XC crowd. The Raven was built for the light DH, DJ and Enduro crowd.


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

I really like the looks and concept of the Kestrel. For those of you recommending the Maltese Falcon, does it have a skater shoe type fit typical with the Five Ten line up?


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

The MF and Kestral are built on the same platform. They have snug heel pockets with a narrow toe box, not a skate shoe fit. Both the MF and Kestral are built off the Chase approach shoe, so if anyone wants a non SPD version you could pick up a pair of Chase shoes.


----------



## yohyat (Mar 5, 2009)

*spd inserts*

I just got off the phone with 5.10 about the MF. I'm worried that the cleat is going to stick out too much and the sole won't lay on the plaform of the pedal as well.

I had him verify that the cleat recession was NOT like the one on their website photo - he took one out and looked and verified that it is shallower and more like the pics of the kestrel - and that the one on their website was a preproduction pic.

Bummer.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Aug 6, 2010)

on the MF, with shimano cleats, the cleats are flush with the sole. I believe CB cleats will protrude a bit.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

ebeer said:


> Update:
> 
> I emailed product marketing at Five Ten and they were kind enough to promptly respond. It would appear that Kestrel production has been pushed to the Spring of 2013.
> 
> Looks like Specialized Rime or maybe the Five Ten Hellcats. Anyone have other suggestions for Trail/Enduro oriented SPD that's a nice compromise between stiff for pedaling and flat sticky bottom for pedal control and better hiking?


2013!??!?!?

Sheesh! I've been looking forward to these since they were shown at Interbike LAST year. The same reasoning as mentioned above. I want the stiff sole for clipped in pedaling, but the softer sole for hiking when needed.

The DH (Hellcat, Minnar, etc.) specific shoes are way more shoe then I want for a trail / AM ride. Too heavy and bulky and not ventillated enough.

How dissappointing.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

I am just about to pull the trigger on the Maltese Falcons, which I intend to use with CB Candys, but the Kestrel looks are better, and it seems more ventilated, any news about them?


----------



## SicBith (Jul 24, 2006)

Kestral was discontinued. There just isn't enough change in the shoes to justify moving forward with it. You're gonna dig the MF great kick for sure.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

bummer, I thought the Kestrel were looking good at least somewaht good in the prototype. I guess it is the MF for AM and Enduro riding then. 

Are they truly lightweight? I am somewhat concerned about the black color and the leather, I live in a very hot place =/


----------



## YnotGorilla (Mar 22, 2008)

SicBith said:


> Kestral was discontinued. There just isn't enough change in the shoes to justify moving forward with it. You're gonna dig the MF great kick for sure.


Yes, we have 50 different BMX-style plattform shoes, 30 different approach shoes, and 3 spd-models, so we cannot move forward with one proper trail/AM-shoe... Good thinking [email protected]!

I have still to find a shoe that does not have too lose a heel for hike-a-bike, has decent gripping rubber, is not full of water-seeping ventilation holes (com`on, you would think most riders live in Utah judging from shoe design). and has a reasonably stiff sole that won`t break prematurely from spd-ing.


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but for my needs seems these three are the best current choice.

FiveTen Maltese Falcon
Shimano AM45
Mavic Alpine XL


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Any recent word on these shoes?


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

half_man_half_scab said:


> Any recent word on these shoes?


They were officially cancelled months ago. But Teva showed an AM type shoe in this same vein earlier this year however those arent set for release until, I think, late 2013 if I remember right. It was some stupid time frame that I can't understand why it will take so long to release.


----------



## johokessl (Dec 24, 2012)

Basically a lighter, more breathable Impact low.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

johokessl said:


> Basically a lighter, more breathable Impact low.


I had the understanding that 5/10 wont be producing these shoes any time soon, which I find is a pity, because I´d love some 5/10s for Enduro/AM riding with the comfort of the Specialized Tahoe shoes without looking so XC...:thumbsup:

I own the Maltese Falcons, which I bought for pedalling, and well I gotta say they are very heavy for longer rides...:eekster:


----------

